# SVS PB-10 NSD excessive port noise



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

I hope this is the right forum for this, if not please forgive. Is my sub driver going out or is it time to replace my sub?

While playing DieHard 5 at -25dB below reference, I noticed really load port noise coming from my Left PB-10 NSD. At first I thought something was vibrating in my room, but when I got out of my seat I discovered the noise was my sub. 

I'm running 2 PB10s in my front soundstage. So I took off the front grills and played the scene (John McClain's son gets off bus in front of courthouse) and watched the driver. The driver in my left sub was jumping all over the place, while the driver in the right sub was moving,but nowhere near as much.

I recorded a video of it so you can watch You'll hear the noise I'm talking about clearly in the video. I've had this. I'm hoping anyone with experience with this can help me out with next steps.

https://picasaweb.google.com/michael.pompey/Svs_pb10_port_noise?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCIe4koj0wKL5hwE&feat=directlink


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

mpompey said:


> I hope this is the right forum for this, if not please forgive. Is my sub driver going out or is it time to replace my sub?
> 
> While playing DieHard 5 at -25dB below reference, I noticed really load port noise coming from my Left PB-10 NSD. At first I thought something was vibrating in my room, but when I got out of my seat I discovered the noise was my sub.
> 
> ...


did you check to see if BOTH subs are calibrated to the same spl setting? maybe the gain knob on the problem sub could be cranked up too high and it's causing it to work overtime. if not it might be your coil, or the seal on the spider is coming loose


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

Do both subwoofer have the same amp platform (BASH or Sledge)? The gain sensitivity on each platform is quite different so in the outside chance you are running one BASH and one Sledge, they will each required a different gain setting in order to achieve the same calibration level. 

As Mike indicated above, both subs need to be level matched individually before running auto-set-up. Aside from the obvious of level matching, also check each amp to make sure the low pass filter is disabled.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys, I appreciate you taking the time. Yes both subs were level matched prior to running Audyssey. Both subs are identical as far as amps.


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

mpompey said:


> Thanks for the replies guys, I appreciate you taking the time. Yes both subs were level matched prior to running Audyssey. Both subs are identical as far as amps.


I just watched the video. Shine a light down the sub with the port noise and see if anything is delaminating inside the port.

Also tighten down the port screws and the woofer screws - that sound is pretty high pitched and it might be an air leak around the woofer or port rather than port noise itself, particularly if both subs were level matched and appear to be working at about the same level on that scene.


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

Also check around the driver surround seal itself to see if there is an air leak there. Getting down near the driver and port while playing that scene should allow you to isolate exactly where that noise is emanating from. 

If both subs are level matched and the other sub is not exhibiting the same artifact, I would tend to rule out port chuffing and focus on port/driver air leaks or an issue with the driver itself.


----------



## tba (Jun 10, 2013)

MPompey, as you are using the 3009 AVR and having two sub outs, the Audissey will consider each sub separately, according the room acoustics. Mike and Ed said it, but I go more specific. Run the system only by manual settings, disconnect Audissey. Check cables. Use a SPL meter.
Regards.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

SVS contacted me and asked me to remove the driver and get it to play outside of the cabinet to see if it moves or if there are any grating noises from it as the driver may be developing a fault. As I went back through my emails to see when I purchased it, I found out that I bought these back in '05. 8 years on a driver is a long time. It probably IS wearing out. I couldn't believe that they are that old, but there it is. Seeing how the SVS original warranty period is 5 years. Its probably time to replace the drivers.


----------

